# Mid-January Food Plot Review



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Well, the results are in from my first post-season food plot survey, conducted this past Sunday. 4-6" of fairly-recent snow on the ground. 

Would you believe it, there's still plenty of standing corn in my vicinity, which continues to skew deer feeding, bedding, and travel behavior. Anyhow,

Clover: Other than a couple half-hearted pawed spots, the clover (2 plots) is not being eaten. Still looks bright green, though!

Biologic Maximum/QDMA Mid-MI Brassica Mix: Quite a bit of the exposed greens above snow-level have been eaten since the first of the year on my 2 brassica plots. Probably half of the exposed leaves have been wiped out. No where have they dug through the snow for buried leaves.

Turnips: The greens appear to be eaten with regularity. They really weren't touched at all until sometime after 1/1. Bulbs are all 100% intact.

Buck Forage Oats: Not eaten recently. Nada. Still somewhat green.

Winter Wheat: The whole half acre plot is, no foolin', wall-to-wall with evidence of deer pawing aggressively through the snow to get at my lush wheat plot. This plot sits side-by-side with one of the brassica plots, and it's obvious that the wheat is preferred.

The preference for wheat is really not too surprising, based on some of my historical study; my farm is within a 2-iron shot of Wheatland Township. The area was settled during the 1840's by pioneers emigrating from upstate New York. They cleared the forest, planted crops, and were astounded by wheat yields which, at that time, exceeded anything ever recorded back east. These farmers actually enjoyed a level of surprising affluence, owing to these unprecedented wheat harvests and strong pricing. The township was named for this abundance. So, whitetail deer, which never were entirely extirpated from Hillsdale County (as they were, temporarily, from other parts of the southern lower), have been eating wheat here for about 160 years!

Given the proven local preference for wheat, I am very encouraged that they've been feeding on my newly-introduced brassicas as much as they have, especially considering the presence of standing corn. 

All in all, it's been a productive and satisfying year for this food plot student.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

That's great news Farmlegend. 

Your efforts will be rewarded with the knowledge that you did everything you could to give your resident deer food for the winter months.

Congratulation.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Farmlegend
Nice post! What kind of ph did you have on your ww? What ph level have you been told is recomended?


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

On the particular plot where I grew WW this year, tested pH was 6.7. On my 5 food plot locations, pH ranges from 6.3 to 7.1.

My soil types on my place are heavy loams, limestone-derived, which have higher pH's in the subsoil than in surface layers (where much more of the organic matter resides). Consequently, the highest pH's are in old farm fields with slopes over 6 degrees, which have experienced the most erosion. Such sites, while higher in pH, tend to be a bit lower in organic matter. My most acidic soils are in generally flat spots, with my highest on my plot with the greatest slope.

I encourage everyone to procure a copy of your county's soil survey book. Very educational, and usually free at your local NRCS or FSA or SCD office. I may be an oddball, but I've read mine from cover to cover. I also might suggest a GREAT 52-page illustrated booklet, available from MSU Extension for a nominal fee, called Soils of Michigan.

Just to be clear, I do NOT hold my self out as being a soil expert.


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

My food plots (corn and beans) have been finished off since mid December. My clover isn't seeing much action. The deer have pawed thru the snow in a couple of spots but that's about it. My Buck Forage Oats were eaten to the ground in November. There is a large, unpicked corn field down the road that is probably feeding most of the local deer at this time. My food plot acreage is used up. I'd try some brassicas if we had more space. We attract lots of deer during deer season due to the food plots and safe areas but most of the deer go elsewhere during the winter.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

My 3 acres of corn is about 1/2 gone. The 1/2 acre of soybeans has been eaten. The deer had the plants eaten to about 1/2 their normal size by fall. The pheasants have eaten all the beans now. My clover is mowed down, and is getting little action. The corn is the best winter plot, I have ever had. 

My fall planted wheat and oats never grew. We had no rain at all.

Yesterday I took my tractor and back blade, and opened up my 1/2 mile lane along my property, for easier walking. When I drove by my fencerow, pheasants started flushing. I counted 30 pheasants, and watched them pitch down into my switchgrass. I was surprised to see them flush from the tractor. Apparently the pheasants in the area, are flocking up on my place. The turkeys are not using my corn. There is a large picked cornfield 1 1/2 miles away that has a flock of 50 daily. We shall see if the deep snow makes my corn more appealing to them.

Has anyone ever hired one of those "tree planters" to move large trees? I was told you can hire them by the hour, to move trees for a good price. I have 3 acres of spruce that are 8 to 12 feet tall. I would like to move some around, to create small islands in my prairie grass field, and bring some in my yard.


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Bishs, I've never moved any big trees. I have a few that I'd like to relocate too.


----------



## Ed Spin (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks for your early winter report guys. It sounds like things are going the way they should. Brassicas are designed to be primarily a winter carry over forage, with turnips meant to be eaten last. Farm Legend you have succeeded perhaps more than you know. 

Corn in spite of it having a bad name when used for exceesive baiting is probably the most important food for deer. Yeah, I know protein is the catch word and it certainly is necessary to grow healthy deer. If you have corn standing in your food plot or in a neighbor farmers unpicked field, you are very fortunate. 

In 1994 while in Texas attending Dr. James Kroll's intensive whitetail boot camp, Dr. Kroll asked me my food plot formula. I related to him my preferance for much variety with a balance of energy and protein. He asked for more details. I told him that I farmed 400 acres and leave at least 10 acres of corn standing, along with wheat, oats, rye, clover, birdsfoot clover, alfalfa, and dwarf essex rape as a winter forage, which I have planted since 1972. Dr. Kroll laughed and said "Why don't you give the food plot class, for you are right on the money". Dr. Kroll emphasized the vakue of corn. I felt strongly that deer should have a choice of a high energy and high protein food source year round but I didn't know all the details of the complex digestive system.

Since then I have had talks with Dr. Grant Woods, whom I consider the guru of food plots and proper deer nutrition, bar none! I recently posted about the value of energy being available year round and this detailed info was given to me by Dr. woods recently. 

For those who missed it and for those like FL who need to be told several times, here is a capsule report. For maximum deer health and the resulting high fawn productivity and yes, hugh antlers, which is no sin but an indication of health, have a choice of high energy and high protein forage year round. The best energy source is corn, with it being 85% digestably, second is sugar beets (considered by some as garbage in the woods) and turnips being OK but not great. 

It is this highly digestable energy that feeds the billions of bacteria that digests the crude protein into useable nutrients for the deers system. This energy source is needed every day year round. All plants have some energy. with ladino clover being OK.

For high protein the woods in spring is loaded with it with hundreds of varieties of plants. Wheat and ladino clover is hard to beat as an available forage in early spring, with up to 80% digeastability. Even grass is good in early spring, with 30% protein but drops off to the single digets in a hot and dry late July. Mid summer can be stressful even in Michigan. This is where a May planted brassica (biologic maximum) along with birdsfoot trefoil may come to the rescue, forget the clover.

Alfalfa along with birdsfoot trefoil is not the most digestable for deer, (50%) but with a mowing in early June plus 200 bs of 19-19-19 per acre (yes include the nitrogen) as an emergency measure. it will perk up and grow new nutritious leaves when nothing else is growing. This is my experience and I have done this many times without fail no matter how dry it became (alfalfa and trefoil plus brassicas have deep roots,6-8 feet). Plant again high protein forages (brassica, clover etc.) in late July to the first of august, which will be in prime shape for the rest of the fall and winter. Of cource plant again in early September your grains with wheat being your number one choice as FL can attest.

Keep the fun in hunting!

PS: For those who care to experiment and it will take several years for the outcome. Have the above high energy and high protein forage available year round and you will grow the healthiest deer in your area with the resulting headgear and triplet fawns galore.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

There are always lots of posts re "food Plots 101". I think we just got the graduate level seminar given by the food plot gurus and Prof. Ed Spin.   

Natty B.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

I walked our plots today after yesterday's (Jan.14th) heavy snowfall. We did Biologic's Premium Perennial ..a mix of ladino clover, chicory, and forage rape (plus some turnips, evidently).. and then next to our lease is a large winter wheat field, planted in late September.

First, the wheat which was a huge draw for deer during late October and most of November .... is not getting anywhere near the activity that it once was. Ever since we've had snow I've walked the edge of that field nearly every day and though deer ...perhaps a total of 6 or 7....are using it, their pawing is pretty minor. They seemed to be travelling across it more than using it as their destination.

The Biologic Premium Perennial plot went untouched until the first frost in October .... then the entire plot got mowed to the ground in less than a week. Now, today, the deer are in it pawing clear the turnips and eating a hollow into the ground to get at the bulbs. And, they still are pawing clear the snow and chewing off the pencil thick woody stems of the rape plant. The whole plot looks like mortar target range with plumes of black dirt pawed up onto the snow.

About 3/4 of mile away...and across the river .... is a 6 acre stand of corn that didn't get harvested. I walked that field the day before yesterday and I don't think you could pick a bushel of cobs out of it. The deer ....and turkeys.....have picked it clean.


----------



## Alan Rygiel (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey gang,
My plots are in Montmorency county. I have planted two locations of Whitetail clover. PH both plots high 6.9, fertilized twice 0-14-42 200lbs per acre.mowed twice.. Plots are 3 yrs old. I might redo one this year, Way too many weeds, even after spraying. We shot a doe, nice one Jan. 1, late doe season in the north TB zone. I saw 10 deer the last two hrs. of the day. Shot in my second clover plot.. They we're hammering the clover under the snow.

1st. plot of clover, thanksgiving weekend. hunting. Too Many elk. 

3rd plot of whitetail new blend of beans , corn, sunflowers. 1 acre. Sunflowers came up great in the fall. I don't know if it was the elk, deer or bears but something kept taking big bites out of the sunflowers. Eventually by late Oct. couldn't find a sunflower anywhere. Bucks we're rubbing the corn stalks too. Opening day of bow I almost shot a coyote chasing a doe. Too quick..December field is clean.

4th plot, Rape and purple top turnips.. Deer and Elk love it. Planted in early august, 6.8 PH, fertilized 19-19-19. 200 lbs per acre 3-4 acre plot area.. This rape comes up great. Turnips too.. They don't start eating until end of october.. Hammer it in Nov. and Dec. GROCERY STORE IS OPEN. I shot a 1.5 yrs. 7 point. dark rack as he was coming out of the swamp 300 yds away heading to his field and fresh scrape on the edge of the field. We have maybe 30-40 buck rubs on the edges of this field. it is amazing. Neighbors hunting has improved too. Oh well..December , this field will get hit all winter and spring as some of the Rape does grow back. I will turnover in July and prepare for August planting.

Last, I bought a JD 4 bottom really old plow and working on another plot 4-5 acres. I will rotate and plant this in rape/turnips after Liming and discing smooth in the spring. In the previous rape field , I will try Corn.. I need to rotate the fields, 3rd year..

I never owned a tractor before but got started after using my hunting truck as my tractor for several years. I just plant more now.. Getting crazy.. Great updates..


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

Here's my end of January food plot update

Turnips: yellowed and untouched.

BFO: yellowed, brown untouched

Clover, clover/chicory mix: pawing through the snow and eating the still green legumes.

RR soys: not a bean left.

Pheasants,deer, turkey and many other animals utilizing the PF winter survival.


----------



## ThumbBum (Oct 13, 2003)

Ed Spin
What about this stuff I keep hearing about the inability of deer to properly digest corn during the winter months when their metabolism slows down?
Doesnt seem to make much sense to me since they seem to keep eating it and major agricultural couties like mine have reletively low winterkill. 
Some people I have talked to said that if the deer have corn available all year they dont loose thier ability to digest it in winter. This makes sense to me, but I would like to hear from the master on this one. Yours is the only foodplot book I have read that suggest corn. Of course the other one was "Grow Em Right" and, while it was a great book, they seem to be in Bio-Logics pocket.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

TB, there is no inability for deer to properly digest corn during the winter months, if they have been eating corn all along. Metabolism slow down is not the problem. Like cows, deer are ruminants with a complex digestive process. Deer and other ruminants have multi-chambered stomachs and rely upon micro-organisms, instead of digestive juices to break down food so that nutrients can be absorbed. The types and concentrations of the micro-organisms are specific for various food types. What works well to digest woody browse will not digest corn or other grains. 

Consequently, if there are any changes in a deer's diet, it can take up to several weeks for the culture of the micro-organisms to adjust to the newly introduced food. While deer may readily consume new foods, they may obtain little or no nutrition fron such foods for an extended period of time. Thats why during a long, harsh winter period in the NLP and UP, when deer digestive systems are normally set up to digest their regular diet of woody browse, twig tips and buds; they can starve to death with a belly full of corn..


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Sunday moring seen a group of 17 deer in my corn. That is a big group for that area. I went for a walk across the property, flushed a flock of 40 pheasants. They are so skitish, they all flushed 60 yards ahead of me. My 3 acres of corn is about 1/2 gone. The pheasants are loving it. The turkeys are not wintering in my area. They are flocked up and feeding in a picked cornfield a mile away. I counted about 80 turkeys.


----------



## Lenaweebowhunter (Sep 15, 2003)

As my handle implies My farm is in Lenawee county. I have planted perinnial clover blends, fall brassica and rape blends, plus a pheasent/deer blend with a number of grains, beans, sunfloweres and sorgums mixed in it. I took a walk on January25th the deer are utilzing the perrinnial clover blends, but this blend I plant has a couple types of brassicas mixed in with it and the deer are targeting them now.

My fall bends are mowed down, the deer have just about eaten it all. The larger acrege pheseant/deer mix is geting some use by the deer, but the phesents are in it daily.

We watch between a dozen to 20 deer nightly in the food plots each eavning, so good to see them getting a solid source of protien at this time of year.

All this is happening in a highly agricultural area, standing corn is with in a half mile of me in the north and southerly directions.

I have approx 3-1/2 acres in perinnial clover blends, 3/4 acre in Fall annuals and about 14 acres in the pheseant/deer mix. 
All of the blends I have planted are from Wildlife Buffet. I add my lime and fertilizers each season, and have seen our loacl deer herd change there habits now that I have about 5-6 yrs in to these plots.

Is appears the deer are seeking the lush greens hidden under the snow, and preffer them over the bean fields that suround my farm.
This spring I plan on planting at least ten acres of corn for them and I will not have it picked.


----------



## Alan Rygiel (Apr 15, 2002)

Montmorency update: There is too much snow, last week it snowed somewhere around 20-28 inches of snow over 3 days. We couldn't even snowmobile in the field.. I'll have to wait for spring.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Late February....

Revised inventory (upward) of standing corn within a one mile radius of my farm - 8 plots, approx. 150 acres of it. The deer sure must be well fed this winter. No doubt the corn has lessened the pressure on my food plots. I bet a bunch of deer survived the last hunting seasons as a direct result of all the corn.

#1 draw plot on my place continues to be the winter wheat; today it looked like a big half-acre putting green! The deer are chowing on it everywhere. 

Found one turnip bulb that had been partially eaten, though it could have been done by a rabbit. Some snow has melted, and the brassica plots are getting nibbled upon. 

CANNOT WAIT to frost seed a prepared 0.8 acre plot in a couple weeks.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

March 6 - Snow now completely gone from plots. Clover dormant, oats and all brassicas are frozen off. Thousands and thousands of turnip bulbs sit atop the soil, with no leaves remaining to diguise them. None of them appear to have been eaten.

My deer are still eating the winter wheat. Not a speck of the 160 acres of standing corn within a mile radius of my farm has been picked. Other than the standing corn, the biggest draws for the deer are harvested soybean and corn fields.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The EUP is still buried under feet of snow. Another 4-6 weeks before we get to peak at what's under our snow.


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

We had deer eating our clover this past weekend. It's actually growing a bit with the warm weather we've had. Each morning and evening we had 4-9 deer in the clover. All the other food plots were finished off long ago.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

took a walk through the brassica and turnip plots just as the last of the snow was going. most of it is gone and the tops of the turnip bulb are getting chewed some. the suprise is that there where no deer tracks in the plots but i was kicking up rabbits all along the edges of them with lots of rabbit tracks in the plots. it made for a good morning of shooting with 4 rabbits in the freezer.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

> _Originally posted by farmlegend _
> *CANNOT WAIT to frost seed a prepared 0.8 acre plot in a couple weeks. *


 Farmlegend, do you base your frost seeding solely on the date? Do you use other criteria as well? Is there a maximum snow depth that you would hold off on frost seeding if the snow was too deep?


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

What is this, Bob, do you have a source that fills you in on every food plot mis-hap I have? 

Had to make THREE trips to get the frost-seeding done. THREE!

To answer your question, the most important thing is to only frost seed when the ground is frozen (perhaps you could get by on mud or wet ground if you're using a hand-operated spreader, like I should have been). With my quad and pull-behind spreader, it was a sloppy mess - on the first pass, I kicked up a ton of slop right into my seed reservoir, turning the seed into a 12 pound wad of chewing gum. 

When I returned on Friday AM, the ground was frozen, but my spreader had a flat tire!

Got it done Saturday AM - brought a bicycle pump for the spreader and I was back in business.

If you're using a hand-broadcaster (as I did on Saturday for some WSG's and other seeds), you should be good to go from now thru the next several weeks. The key is, to do it while you still have freezing/thawing going on.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

I didn`t know you had any mishaps, this time. 

You had said previously that you frost seeded on St. Patrick`s Day. I was curious as to why then. Last Wednesday I still had a good foot of snow at my place and I`m sure it hasn`t melted much in the past week. Looking at the weather forecast I might have that much snow until the end of the month. I want to hand spread the Mid-Michigan branch brassica mix. I would like to wait until most of that snow is gone.


----------



## ThumbBum (Oct 13, 2003)

I am also a little unsure about frost seeding. I planed to do it for the first time yesterday, but ran into a conflict and couldnt get to my place. I have rescheduled for next weekend, but am worried that that may be too late. 

I have been watching the weather for that area, the days are in the mid 30's and the overnight is in the high to mid 20's. The problem is that Im not sure of the ground is actually freezing or how much longer the below freezing overnight temperatures will last. 

Does anyone know how many overnight freezes are necessary to get the seed into the soil??


----------

